# Como pasar del cable de televisión a la computadora.



## Diodo Zener (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola, yo quiero del cable de televisión, pasarlo a la computadora pero tengo un problema , la compu no tiene esa entrada,entonces pensé: usar una video como adaptador de linea out audio y video ;la compu tiene esa entrada de audio pero no esa de video,es más, tiene entradas(o salidas) raras de muchas patas. Las fichas de la compu libres son : Game(de 15 patas),Com1(de 9 patas),com2(de 9 patas),2 entatradas de audio (mic y line in),y la entrada de la cámara digital(4 patas). Alguien me puede pasar un esquema de un circuito para que la entrada del cable se adapte a alguna de las fichas que mencioné anteriormente.


Gracias de antemano.


Chau.


----------



## ChaD (Ago 27, 2007)

Uy, me perdi....!! Jeje. Tu idea es ver tele en la pc o ver en la tele lo que ahora ves en el monitor de la pc?


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 27, 2007)

Mi idea es ver tele en la PC.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 27, 2007)

necesitas una tarjeta de CAPTURA de video


----------



## capitanp (Ago 27, 2007)

Una pregunta sencilla, ¿que nivel de conocimientos de eletronica tenes?


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 27, 2007)

Mis conocimientos de electrónica no son de un profesional,pero algo conozco ,conozco bien:el diodo , el diodo zener ,el condensador,la resistencia , el transistor(base ,colector y emisor);vi en este foro el otro día,en un circuito,algo de "L1,L2,etc",pero no se bien como son;y lo que me mata son los chip integrados de muchas patas(por no saber como están formados por dentro y la cantidad de patas).
Pero para seguir aprendiendo tengo que animarme a más , así aprendí lo que sé ,y también con ayuda de este foro y otras páginas y analizando circuitos.


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

jajajaja, de un profesional, no prolonges mucho tu imaginacion.

A ver, vamos a lo basico. generalmente casi todos tienen en casa señal de television analoga, pero la computadora en su 85% es digital , asi que la primera idea es, necesitas un convertidor analogico/digital, supongamos que ya lo tienes, ahora que ya tienes el convertidor la pregunta es, que protocolo vas a necesitar para comunicarte con la pc, despues que programa vas a utilizar para que la computadora entienda este protocolo, despues como vas a programar la computadora?, como vas a programar la tarjeta de video?, que resolucion vas a ocupar?, de que capacidad es tu tarjeta de video?, cuanto de los recursos del sistema vas a ocupar con esto?

Mejor pide tu domingo adelantado y comprate una tarjeta de video con sintonizador de tv, te lo aseguro es lo mas recomendable que puedes hacer, si no diseña una, ups, se me olvido que necesitas saber de dgitales y todo lo de digitales son sicrcuitos integrado, lastima


----------



## ivedhesa (Ago 27, 2007)

si la solucion mas cencilla es comprarte la tarjeta de video pa la compu...

no puedes meterle video por un puerto paralelo o serie..
otra cosa que yo sepa esos puertos son unidireccionales eso es que solo sale pero no entra.

y si por ejemplo lo quisiereas hacer por el USB te saldria mas complicado que comprar una simple tarjeta PCI, abrir tu compu, instalarla, cerrar tu compu e instalarle su software.


bueno
ahy te dejo esto pa que lo pienses mejor...


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 27, 2007)

Necesitas una capturadora con chipset Conexant BT878, 150 ARS ~50 USD.
Consume mucho menos recursos que una con chipset Philips y decodifica canales codificados.


----------



## ChaD (Ago 28, 2007)

ivedhesa, el puerto serie no es unidireccional. En cuanto al paralelo hay de ambos tipos siendo de 4 bits el unidireccional (primeramente se penso para enviar datos a una impresora) y de 8 bits el bidireccional, pueden enviar y recibir 8 bits utilizando las 8 líneas estándar de datos. Esto no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta de "diodo zener" ya que por los puertos no se va a poder lograr lo que quiere pero bueno... La mejor para el es comprar una tarjeta capturadora como bien dicen. Saludos,


----------



## Maritto (Ago 28, 2007)

Cursed hay una delgada linea entre ser sincero y cruel, cuida no cruzarla, porque puedes llegar a lastimar a alguien que se esta iniciando en la electronica, pe. con sarcasmos.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2007)

todavia no la compras?, aunque logres encontrar un circuito, creeme, saldra mas caro que una tarjeta capturadora, y no le des mucho enfacis a los circuito integrados, si al final hay que tener la caracteristica de la salida de sus pines, y no necesariamente entender como es su circuiteria interna. digamos que es complicado  saludos.


----------



## dayrond (Sep 25, 2007)

Necesitas una tarjeta de captura como bien dice el amigo "mabauti" bien PCI o AGP preferiblemente AGP. 
Yo tengo una PCI y me funciona perfectamente con una simple antena de tv aire pues en mi pais no existe cable tv, también necesitas un software de captura que puede ser o bien el que viene con la tarjeta u otro.
Existen algunos dispositivos USB (por donde pones las memorias) que sirven para estos fines pero no son tan efectivos como una tarjeta gráfica pues esta también acelera al pc.


----------



## Maritto (Sep 25, 2007)

En cuba no tienen cable? Mira vos, recien me entero, grande CUBA!
Siempre tuve la duda: Amigo cubano, ¿cómo es desarrollarse en la electrónica allá?, se consiguen componentes facilmente, el goberno propicia la investigación en electronica, como es la educación, en general?

Siempre tuve la curiosidad! una abrazo desde argentina!


----------



## jose luis paniagua (Oct 1, 2007)

consigue una targeta de captura de video pero con sintonizador de tv, una WINTV es una buena opcion


----------

